# IMSS Health Insurance Mexico



## HavePassportWillTravel (Feb 27, 2009)

While researching for health coverage, I came across a file that stated, regarding IMSS:

_Every individual pays a set rate depending on your age, the price (pesos) structure is as follows: 0-19 $1222; 20-39 $1428; 40-59 $2134; 60+ $3211._

Were they quoting in US dollars, or Pesos? And is that correct--- it will cost over $3200 US per person for a year?
If anyone can clarify, I would truly appreciate it!
Thank you.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Your quote says pesos so I'm unsure why you were asking. Also why would a program in Mexico be priced in dollars.

$3211 pesos is about $250 dollars right now


----------

